# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  حقوق برای تجربی

## sahard1994

رشته فقه و حقوق دانشگاه شهید مطهری خوبه ؟ هم از نظر رشته و هم دانشگاهش ؟
این بهتره به نظرتون یا علوم آزمایشگاهی ؟

----------


## HellishBoy

مگه از رشته تجربی میشه حقوق خوند ؟!!!!! از ریاضیم میشه ؟!!!!!  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## nasser5190

احتمالا بشه اخه ما انسانیا نمیدونیم شانس چیه
از هر رشته ای میان میخونن
تجدیدیای ریاضی میان ریاضی انسانی رو که یکم اسونه بالا میزنن میرن حقوق یا ... بقیه که ... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## HellishBoy

> احتمالا بشه اخه ما انسانیا نمیدونیم شانس چیه
> از هر رشته ای میان میخونن
> تجدیدیای ریاضی میان ریاضی انسانی رو که یکم اسونه بالا میزنن میرن حقوق یا ... بقیه که ...



اره خداییش قبول دارم !! تو کتاب کمک درسی هم خیلی  به انسانی ها توجه نمیشه!!! ولی خب یه خبر خوب این که رشته هایی که ریاضی ها و تجربی ها میتنستن بیان تو رشته شما رو  50 درصد ظرفت کم کردن و دادن به انسانی ها !! برو حال کن ....!!  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## khaan

حقوق همه جا بخونی خوبه مخصوصا ارشدش روبگیری.ولی از علوم آزمایشگاهی بهتر نیست.

----------


## nasser5190

> اره خداییش قبول دارم !! تو کتاب کمک درسی هم خیلی  به انسانی ها توجه نمیشه!!! ولی خب یه خبر خوب این که رشته هایی که ریاضی ها و تجربی ها میتنستن بیان تو رشته شما رو  50 درصد ظرفت کم کردن و دادن به انسانی ها !! برو حال کن ....!!




فدایی داری دادا!! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Morvarid80

اینم آپ

----------

